# Is LOST getting boring?



## Encronian (Nov 15, 2005)

recently i've been kinda getting bored with the show to the point were i didn't even watch last weeks episode.  is anybody else out there feeling the same thing or can somebody give me a new angle on the show to inspire me to watch it again.


----------



## C?k (Nov 18, 2005)

yeh me too, i was really addicted to it for the first 10 episodes then i was like "cummon get off the island already" lol..i havent seen any eps except the random one where they find that metal door thing   whatever that was 

ok erm inspiration?..you should still watch it..erm..for tips on survival?


----------



## basiK (Nov 18, 2005)

Nope, i love it more then ever. The story hasnt even begun to fold out.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 18, 2005)

The story is defently fallin which is pissin me off


----------



## C?k (Nov 19, 2005)

crazymtf said:
			
		

> The story is defently fallin which is pissin me off



yeh it seems to be repeating itself sort of


----------



## narutorulez (Nov 19, 2005)

IMO its getting better. remember the episodes on season 1 where they made episodes when they where making episodes like  when sawyer chased some boar?and those types of episodes.


----------



## mgrace (Nov 19, 2005)

SEASON 2 is heaps better than Season one.. What is wrong with you guys...


----------



## Sawako (Nov 19, 2005)

I like Season 2 as much as I liked Season 1. I liked the latest episode too. It was interesting to see what happened to the other survivors.


----------



## ~Akuma (Nov 20, 2005)

Here where I live season 1 just ends...and I WANT to see season 2 ...its gettin interestin


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 20, 2005)

1 - More suspensivle 
2 - More action, but it's getting lame...


----------



## Efraim Longstocking (Nov 20, 2005)

Lost owns! The mysteries and story behind it is so fucking brilliant. I just hope they don't rush the story and will be able to write out a nice ending.


----------



## Naoko Tasaki (Nov 20, 2005)

No way! It still owns. 

But if they kill off Sawyer or Locke....s


----------



## Sesqoo (Nov 20, 2005)

F NO! Its the best serie out there. It's as good as it was and the action havn't even begun yet!!!


----------



## Wierd Divide (Nov 21, 2005)

> I just hope they don't rush the story and will be able to write out a nice ending.



I doubt there is any chance of that..supposedly they've signed up for seven seasons, plenty of time to explain everything and give a satisfying ending.


----------



## ~ Masamune ~ (Nov 21, 2005)

Love it,i'm at the episode where the fat guy wins the lottery and the number thingy (freaking cool episode)


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 21, 2005)

Wierd Divide said:
			
		

> I doubt there is any chance of that..supposedly they've signed up for seven seasons, plenty of time to explain everything and give a satisfying ending.




7! 7 FUCKING SEASONS? holy hell...that sucks


----------



## Lexiefaye (Nov 21, 2005)

I guess the show does get slow at times ... but you missed out - last week was just awesome ... totally amazing to see the previous weeks climax from the other side.


----------



## Encronian (Nov 22, 2005)

yeah i finally got back into it talked to my dad on the phone he watches it religiously and i guess his zeal got me back in.   

7? good lord if ihave to wait seven seasons for some freakin answers.......i think my brain will explode taking out at least a city block.


----------



## mgrace (Nov 26, 2005)

Watch Season 2 Episode 8 and if u can say that episode is boring then I give up.....


----------



## Dark_wolf247 (Nov 27, 2005)

I've been bored of it for a while now. =/ 

Apparently the plot is going absolutely nowhere and the producers are just dragging it out for the money. My mom still watches it, though.


----------



## Kayo (Nov 28, 2005)

The last episode was boring ;/


----------



## narutorulez (Nov 28, 2005)

yeah the last episode got pretty boring.


----------



## Toffeeman (Nov 28, 2005)

Still watching Season 1 here in the UK, around 13 episodes in. It's the highlight of my Wednesday nights lol.


----------



## Blackvoice (Nov 28, 2005)

Lost has definately Lost its edge if you ask me


----------



## kibawarrior (Nov 28, 2005)

yeah it is


----------



## Devilguy (Nov 28, 2005)

They are trying too milk it too much and too obviously.  It will soon get as crappy as Alias . Those producers never know when to stop. Then we have series the first seasons of which we loved but that we won't want to rewatch and buy anymore once they jump the shark. Because seriously: why rewatching even the best seasons of something you have once enjoyed but that you know has turned to shit? From then on the whole series is tainted.


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Nov 29, 2005)

I think Lost still owns. The last episode was very cool and actionfilled and it got the job done. Before this episode I would have agreed that Lost was losing it's edge, but things are top notch again at least to me.


----------



## sonnie_skies (Nov 30, 2005)

i like lost, but it always seems to swing back and forth between action-filled episodes and quiet, character driven episodes.  some fans will of course be put off by one while eagerly snapping up the other.

i think they're rushing things in regards to
*Spoiler*: __ 



ana.  it's fairly obvious that something happened to her to make her so untrusting.  they could have at least let us ponder that for awhile.  two ana-centric episodes so close together was to create a rush of sympathy.


it would have been good to plop that mid-season, but as it was november sweeps...

i don't think it's losing it's edge; it's changing directions, as it's apt to do,
*Spoiler*: __ 



seeing as how they discovered new survivors and walt's been kidnapped.


----------



## Neon (Nov 30, 2005)

I hate all the people who bash lost just because its the "trendy" thing to do now.

It's a great show and still is.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 30, 2005)

Trendy? i said this last season when they said they are making season 2...


----------



## Deadpool (Nov 30, 2005)

wow, nice episode. Kinda went back season 1 vibe which is awesome. I liked it when
*Spoiler*: __ 



Michael was typing and looked all "I'm on teh interweb lol, and then DAD comes on. That made me do a double take right there. Also Kate is hot like always.


----------



## Encronian (Dec 1, 2005)

wow i'm amazed this thread is still going.


----------



## mgrace (Dec 1, 2005)

Season 2 is much better than season 1


----------



## Morwain (Apr 30, 2007)

Yea it's really boring me now too much of the others and Jack it's boring as shit.


----------



## Dave (Apr 30, 2007)

i like were its going
it fucking awsome
i mean, WTF DO YOU MEAN THERE DEAD?
WHAT ARE THE OTHERS GOING TO DO?
IS KATE PREGNANT?!?!?


----------

